# Mudding and painting technique for fixing a hole in drywall covered in wallpaper...



## Franceman23776 (Jan 1, 2021)

I need some advice going about fixing a hole i made in my bedroom wall... It's a trailer we are renting so it needs to be fixed well enough to pass quarterly inspections. My main concern is that the wall has wallpaper. Ive never mudded or painted over wallpaper and mending the 2 seamlessly is where i need some advice. Going for using a beige neutral creme color for paint. The wallpaper is off white with some smoothe minor dark accents. Any help is GREATLY appreciated!


----------



## fermatt (Jan 6, 2021)

by any chance do you have any left over wallpaper?,
the best thing would be remove the panel fix the hole, install new panel.


----------



## Mudrocker (Feb 7, 2021)

Franceman23776 said:


> I need some advice going about fixing a hole i made in my bedroom wall... It's a trailer we are renting so it needs to be fixed well enough to pass quarterly inspections. My main concern is that the wall has wallpaper. Ive never mudded or painted over wallpaper and mending the 2 seamlessly is where i need some advice. Going for using a beige neutral creme color for paint. The wallpaper is off white with some smoothe minor dark accents. Any help is GREATLY appreciated!


I’ve done this several times. Wallpaper covered drywall. People want it to look like regular walls. There’s several problems to combat. One thing is when you pull the batten strips off there’s no bevel so every joint is a butt joint. The other, the one you ARE going to encounter is bubbling. The mud will bubble like pancakes when they’re ready to be flipped, leaving holes in your mud. This won’t happen till the second coat. There’s no place for the air to go as it dries so it comes out the face. Just keep running coats on them and they’ll lay down eventually.


----------

